# Mobile Data not working Samsung SCH-I500 non US model



## grebel (Aug 15, 2012)

Mobile data is not working in my Samsung SCH I500 India i.e Samsung Fasinate in US model after loaded the custom firmware of CyanogenMod Version(10-20120812-SKANKY-fasinatemtd) i am unable to modify the mobile data options. Previously on my stock ROM version i use to get the mobile data option to enter the "User Name and Password" but now i am not getting the option and carrier is also showing from Reliance India to Verizon Wireless


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

What is your carrier? Do a google search for the apns for your carrier. Once you have all the APNs, dial *228 to edit them to match the correct apns for your carrier.


----------



## grebel (Aug 15, 2012)

I have already the old apns settings with me but unable to modify the present apns as unable to find the apns file for the present file system..


----------



## A-L31 (Jun 1, 2012)

go to google voice or voice search and say "Open APNs"


----------

